# Sexy Legs



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for the photo quality, don't have the best camera available but a few of my nicer legged ones that came out.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, hope to get there in about a year ;-)


----------

